# Self medication questions



## maverickuk (Sep 3, 2014)

First of all, I appreciate this isn't ideal, perhaps stupid and will likely be frowned upon. But after 20 years of being sick, I got so bad this year I had to quit my job. Exhaustion beyond what I could operate. I decided to try self medicating.

Doctors have been pathetic. I had a basic thyroid test and my results were low end of normal. The doc then refused to run any further tests. Despite me having almost all of the symptoms.

I had tests for lupus which resulted in a positive ANA test, twice and a positive lupus coagulant but they failed to diagnose.

I have a fair bit of autoimmune crap going on. Anyway, out of desperation and after reading a book by Dr Durrant-Peatfield I decided to order desiccated thyroid. I started with half a tablet the first week and one tablet for the next week and I'm now on my third week.

For the first time in a long time, I can get out of bed before midday. I actually woke up and started work at 7:30 one day last week, something I haven't been able to do since I was about 12 years old and I'm now 34.

My fatigue and brain fog are much less severe than they've been for a many years. Overall I'm feeling better than I have for as long as I can remember.

But, of course, I'm a little worried about the potential negative aspects. I have zero bad side effects but who knows what's happeneing behind the scenes?

If my thyroid was normal and I took desiccated thyroid, surely I'd feel bad? And not better? Maybe not? I don't know.

I've always struggled with maintaining weight. I can only eat 1,000 calories a day otherwise I gain and yet the past 3 weeks I've lost weight, despite eating more than usual.

Everything is positive but I just want some advice, thoughts, opinions that hopefully go beyond "you're an idiot".

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Nobody here will condone self dosing.

Be sure and have labs. Free T-3 and Free T-4 are what you should dose yourself on.

Don't know where you are getting the medication - illegally and likely non regulated for purity. Be Careful.


----------



## maverickuk (Sep 3, 2014)

No. Not illegally. From the websites listed on one of the thyroid organisations. I forget which one off hand.

I appreciate nobody is going to condone it, but after 20 years of battling and eventually getting so bad I can't work, I guess i felt I had nothing to lose. Even if it made me sick, I figured it was worth the risk, for the possibly of feeling better.

As it happens I feel a lot better. I'm just trying to find out if there are any adverse side effects that I should be aware of.


----------



## maverickuk (Sep 3, 2014)

http://www.thyroiduk.org.uk/tuk/treatment/where_to_get_desiccated.html


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A lot of people advise asking pharmacies for names of doctors who prescribe desiccated meds. You might try that approach.

Desiccated meds are great for people who need them. The slight issue with thyca patients is that they contain thyroglobulin. Most people break it down, but for some, it causes elevated Tg readings. For your situation particularly, you'll want the meds to come from a legit pharmacy where the consistency can be guaranteed.

I get it, I'm not judging, but if you are ordering medication that requires a script in your home country, it is illegal. There have been lots of posters who have tried self medicating with online meds and the result is usually not great.


----------



## maverickuk (Sep 3, 2014)

Not sure how this got posted to cancer survivors. I chose general. Odd.

I guess if it's against the law to try to get well, when doctors refuse to help, I'd happily break the law.

I guess my only other option is to pay ridiculous prices and go private, again not ideal as I've not worked since April and living off savings.

This is a living nightmare. All I know is a feel better than I have in a long time. But obviously I don't want to end up dead. Though when starting this, I felt so bad it actually felt worth the risk. What an utterly sad situation to be in


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

Not judging here. I understand the need to be well. Since you are on dessicated, maybe you could go to your current doctor (or a new one) and explain that you obtained some meds and are taking them and feeling better.......and ask if they would be willing to order your labs and monitor your condition. May be worth a shot.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What we have to do the the USA is keep going different doctors until 1 will prescribe what we request.

I do realize in the UK it is not as simple or easy to go to multiple doctors.

Many on this board have adjusted prescribed medications thus in a way "self medicating" to feel their best.

Proper labs are extremely important as not to over or under medicate yourself.

It's extremely frustrating - we understand. Legally - we cannot condone it - because it is not being prescribed by a physician, nor being followed up by a medical professional.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I can certainly understand your desperation. Just be very careful in all that you do and for now, I am glad you are feeling better. It is very difficult to get validated and treated in the UK. You are not the only one.

However, keep on "trying" to find a doctor to "listen" to you and help you! You may have to pay out of pocket to do this.

We don't want anything bad to happen to you.

Hugs,


----------

